# KARPFENMESSE SÜDDEUTSCHLAND Herrieden 01.März 2008



## AZ-Herrieden (17. Januar 2008)

ES IST WIEDER SOWEIT

Am 01. März 2008 veranstalten wir zusammen mit Repräsentanten führender Hersteller DIE Karpfenmesse Süddeutschland (Hausmesse Angelzentrale-Herrieden). Natürlich gibts an diesem Tag nicht nur Karpfen Karpfen Karpfen sondern auch einiges für die Waller-, Fried-, und Raubfischangler.







Auf über 1000 m² Ausstellungsfläche präsentieren wir Neuheiten und bewährtes.

Zu unserer Unterstützung werden folgende Aussteller anwesend sein:

*SHIMANO*: Andy Weyel - Ruten, Rollen,Bekleidung... Neuheiten 2008 zu TOP Preisen
*AHF LEITNER:* Willi Leitner
*EHMANNS FISHING*: Manfred Ehmanns
*BLACK CAT WALLERTEAM*: Peter Merkel
*ANACONDA - UNICAT - PARTRIDGE*: Frank Lewalski
*SPORTEX-TICA*: Team Deutschland
*ZEBCO - BROWNING*: Jan Steffen Teske
*QUANTUM Carp Team*: Patrick Pammer
*LOWRANCE & EAGLE*: Knut Gerlach
*WYCHWOOD TEAM DEUTSCHLAND*: Jens Gottschalk, Helmut Groß
*BLACK LABEL BAITS*: Sebastian Rozwadowski
*NASH*: Nash Team Deutschland
*KORDA*: Maurice Willms
*DAIWA*: Klaus Brix
*BAITS OF GLORY*: Tomislav Popovic, Heiko Brüning, Uwe Murrweis
*DEUTSCHER KARPFENANGLER CLUB*
*FOX*: Neuheiten 2008 zu TOP Preisen
*CARPODROM / ATTX*: Peter Hadulla
*IMPERIAL BAITS*: Ingo Abramowski
*CARP SOUNDER*: Lars Reinhardt
*HARDY / GREYS / CHUB*: Michael Weber

*WANN: 1. März 2008
UHRZEIT: 9:00 - 16:00 Uhr
WO: Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Eintritt: frei !!!
Für das leibliche Wohl ist selbstverständlich gesorgt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir freuen uns auf Euer kommen

Auf unserer Homepage www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de gibt es ab sofort unseren Messeflyer mit TOP Angeboten zum runterladen.

www.Angelzentrale-Herrieden.de


----------

